# Does Anyone Know The Size Of The Largest Known Pocket?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I hear rumours that there are some pocket watches up to 135mm.

However, my largest pocket is only 115mm.

Does that mean a 135mm pocket watch can't actually be a pocket watch, or should I buy a bigger suit jacket?

Many thanks, I promise not to waste bandwidth and post this exact same question again in another sub-forum. :thumbup:

(sorry)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

kevkojak said:


> I hear rumours that there are some pocket watches up to 135mm.
> 
> However, my largest pocket is only 115mm.
> 
> ...


Sarcastic git :lol:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> However, my largest pocket is only 115mm.


TTIWWP


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Smiths made one at 9cm.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

My one is 11cm wide and 5cm thick!!!!! Beat that!! :lol:


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours.

Can we have a picture.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Have a search on goliath pocket watches and see how they measure up.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Some pics would be helpful...as I put in another post......this is not being sarcastic,,,,how can we help you if we can't see the watch in question? There are a lot of friendly people on this forum who will willingly give you advice, myself included, but we need to see a pic of the aforementioned piece. I'll refer you to a couple of videos I made about uploading to Photobucket, and then downloading to the forum, a few months ago. Welcome to :rltb: BTW.....











Hope this helps a bit.....

Cheers,

Rog.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry guys...the post above was supposed to be in the other thread with a similar title by Kodeychae......too much of the old :wine: I think!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is my one, have re-measured it and it's 113mm in diameter and 53mm thick, measuring from the top of the bow to the bottom it is 164mm :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

:jawdrop: You`d need very deep pockets to carry that around :notworthy:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the chain for that must weight a ton :lol: .


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Does it come with a crane?


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Don`t get me wrong, its a excellent piece, although it is a clock after all.

Smiths did this one









Dial only is 7cm across and the watch body measures 9cm across.

Although, still too big for a pocket watch, this one was made in the swinging 60`s & came with a leather loop to hang from your belt.

This other one is 7cm , almost pocket size.










I have to saw this one is even sexier on the back.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

132mm or some 5 inches in diameter.

I'm afraid I don't own this beauty, however. It's in a glass case in Greenwich.


----------

